# my hand rared african grey parret whos still a baby but hes lovable&friendly



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my handrared african grey parret hes funny&mischieves&lively&hes talking but only baby so he be talkin even more&will be able have proper conversision.but for now hes always rippin sand paper&wants kissis&cudles&he calls me mummy if i in another room cos wants me none stop so i dont get min to myself lol.if he bein naugtie i say naughty boy&he says NO F off.he also says what&hello&does cat noise cos i have cat&he goes wild if my cats cryin.he also does dog bark but i dont have dog lol.he says prety boy&he says click click so not no where he picked that up cos i dont say click proberly cos my clock clicks.he dosent bite me but he bite someone else if hes in mood.if someone hugs me he looks&squaks at me to say leave alone i want attesnsion.he be talkin alot more soon cos he keeps try say more words.if i talk to him he wolf wistles at me.hes funny at times.
hes camera shy so was hard taken pic of him cos he kept turning his back on camera so i had get him when not i catch him facein camera.
il attach pics of my african grey&also african grey kissin me.let me no what u all think?


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

He's beautiful! You will have many years of pleasure from him I'm sure. I wish I could have one. I've always loved parrots of all kinds. I have no room in the house for one and couldnt give it the time it needs but I do have budgies and cockatiels in the aviary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

One of fav birds, As the above said, i love all birds aswell, But african greys are gorgeous...the congo africanis ment to be more talkative ain't they? and the largest. Looks like your boy is a congo  
i've read that everywhere.
My son wants one bad.

Beautifull bird tho i want him hehe.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good pictures, gorgeous bird, and he seems to love you,,,


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

he only baby still so hes big as it is but they grow even bigger.he talks already few words but he can talk alot more&can have proper conversation.hes handrared so he likes me cuddlin him&likes kissis&lots company is which i do.i cant even leave him for min cos he says mummy meaning me lol.they live 60 years or more.there is another breed of african grey parrot which is smaller&agressive but mines a bigger breed&frendly&loves me&dosent bite me but if someone else put finger to stroke him well he may bite but depends what mood hes in.but never hurts me cos he nos he get told off.you need alot time with him&cos they get stressed&board which i in all time so i have lots time with him as i never get min to myself cos he sqauaks&says mummy so if i go back to him he stops&put his head down for stroke.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

mine is larger african grey parrots&he talk for england&there not as agressive as other african grey which are smaller but there not as intelegent as one i got.mines a big boy.so u are right on two different types of african grey.
everyone wants him lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes a lovely bird and he looks like he loves you very much


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

when i seen this pic of my african grey kissin me well it looks like hes bitein my noise but hes not as hes kissing me.in main post u see pic with him kissin me.
hes only baby yet&he talks few words but evently he can talk loads&can have proper conversation with me.
if i say u naughty boy then he says no&has paddy with me.
he says alot more but that just hint what he says&does.
so what think of him&what u like about this breed as hes african grey but lager bird&more chatty&grows alot bigger.
like here from others on here


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

stunning parrot


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks.hes now talking more now.he says come here&peki boo loads times&calls the cat&he meows at the cat&he also says words i said in my first thread...but hes carm down alot now&dosent break his toys.i love him alot&keeps kissing me&he waits for me to stroke him&he likes me to give him drink like what i have...hes spoilt


----------

